# How many walled cities have you visited?



## Carolinian (Nov 23, 2007)

How many walled cities, with the walls at least reasonably intact, have you visited.

My list would be:

York, England
Quebec, Canada
Talinn, Estonia
Valetta, Malta
Famagusta, Cyprus
Nicosia, Cyprus
Siegeshora, Romania
Brasov, Romania
Dubrovnik, Croatia
Split, Croatia
Rhodes, Greece
Arges Mortes, France
Carcasone, France


----------



## grest (Nov 23, 2007)

Nice list, Carolinian...I've been to a few, Quebec included (many times), and somewhere in Germany and Wales, but I can't remember names...
Connie


----------



## Laurie (Nov 23, 2007)

I'm not sure how many total nor which qualify as intact, but what I recall:

Best walls so far: 
Carcassonne, France
Avila, Spain

Others:

France:
Sarlat
Avignon
Domme
Montpazier

Italy:
Volterra
San Gimignano
Arezzo
Lucca
Assisi
Orvieto
Civita de Bagnoregio
Pisa 



Wales:
Tenby 

Switzerland:
Gruyere

Croatia:
Dubrovnik
I'm sure I visited Split, Korcula and some other places tho it was too long ago and I have no memory of what was where!

Mallorca:
Alcudia


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 23, 2007)

Do Mont St. Michel, Eze, and St. Paul-de-Vence in France count?


----------



## philemer (Nov 23, 2007)

Maybe the thread should be "walled and previously/partially walled" cities. Most aren't completely walled today are they?

I loved Rothenburg ob der Tauber in Germany. Seemed to still be completely walled.

Phil


----------



## Bwolf (Nov 23, 2007)

Rothenburg is great.  So is Carcassone, but in a different way.  Ribeauville and Riquewihr are small and quaint.  The walls are nice, the Cremant wonderful.


----------



## Kola (Nov 23, 2007)

Carolinian said:


> How many walled cities, with the walls at least reasonably intact, have you visited.
> 
> My list would be:
> 
> ...



Looking at your list I am not sure how one would define a walled city. I have been to some cities on your list like York, Quebec, Dubrovnik, etc. and to a number of others. Now I wonder: would cities like Regensburg, Germany; Avignon, France; Krakow, Poland; Kyiv and Kamianez Podolski in Ukraine qualify ? or for that matter the remains of ancient Greek colonies in the Crimea ?, OK, why not Kremlin in Moscow ? Or how about the Great Wall of China ? Its not exactly a city as such but certainly an outstanding example of ancient fortifications. Don't forget about several medieval Japanese cities with very well preserved fortifications ! The list could go on and on if you include other countries in Asia that boast whatever remains of their ancient fortresses. Before adding new names IMO what we really need is some agreed definition of what qualifies and what not. 

Kola


----------



## Jimster (Nov 24, 2007)

*walled cities*

I noticed Lucca, Italy is not on the list.  This is an excellent example of a walled city.  It is very wide and is now a jogging/bike path.  I have also been to several others previously mentioned and most recently Brasov, Romania. I would have liked to have made it to Sigsahoara but time just did not permit.


----------



## Mimi39 (Nov 24, 2007)

Would the old city part of Jerusalem count?


----------



## Laurie (Nov 24, 2007)

Jimster said:


> I noticed Lucca, Italy is not on the list.  This is an excellent example of a walled city.  It is very wide and is now a jogging/bike path.


It's on my list, see above! 

IMO this thread isn't just about one list or "the" list, it's for folks to think about and remember places we've been to. 

Probably we shouldn't worry about whether places we've visited "count" or "qualify" ... otherwise we won't have too many participants here.


----------



## JLB (Nov 24, 2007)

Wall Lake
Little Wall Lake
Wall Drug


----------



## MILOIOWA (Nov 24, 2007)

JLB said:


> Wall Lake
> Little Wall Lake
> Wall Drug



Me too!! Except haven't made it to the Black Hills yet.


----------



## MILOIOWA (Nov 24, 2007)

Oh yeah, and heaven forbid, WalMart.


----------



## CSB (Nov 24, 2007)

Quebec City, Canada
Jerusalem, Israel


----------



## Rose Pink (Nov 24, 2007)

MILOIOWA said:


> Oh yeah, and heaven forbid, WalMart.


 
Sadly, this is a true statement.  The super WalMarts are almost a walled city in and of themselves--and you have to pass the guard to get in and out (WalMart calls them "greeters").  You can get most anything there including eye exams and hearing exams.  Some may even have medical clinics.  And now they are talking about having their own bank.  I haven't seen one that provided mortuary services yet--but then, those are usually outside the city walls.  I guess WalMart has become the modern version of our fortified cities.


----------



## Kola (Nov 24, 2007)

Rose Pink said:


> Sadly, this is a true statement......... And now they are talking about having their own bank.  I haven't seen one that provided mortuary services yet--but then, those are usually outside the city walls.  I guess WalMart has become the modern version of our fortified cities.



As a traveller I would be interested in discounted fares on WallAir, WallCruise, and a WallCarRental. When are these services coming ?  

Kola


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 24, 2007)

I was born in a formerly walled city...New York City. Wall Street has its name because in pre-revolutionary times, a barracade ran from the East to the Hudson River at Wall Street to prevent Indian attacks.

List of European walled cities to follow when I recover from this turkey overdose (the bird, not the country!)...


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 24, 2007)

Since it sells 1% of the GDP of China (real stat), should WalMart legitimately count becuase of the Great Wall?


----------



## Jimster (Nov 25, 2007)

Laurie said:


> It's on my list, see above!



Yes, but the antecedent to "that" was Carolinian's list.


----------



## Larry (Nov 25, 2007)

San Giarmani Italy
Quebec City, Canada
Old City Jerusalem, Israel


----------



## ricoba (Nov 25, 2007)

JLB said:


> Wall Lake
> Little Wall Lake
> Wall Drug




Well of those three, I've only been to Wall Drug.....does "Wall"-Mart count???


----------



## LisaH (Nov 29, 2007)

Haven't been to any of the cities mentioned above, but I just got back from Vienna, Austria and I believe my guide told me that part of the old town was walled at some point and some walls still remains...


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 1, 2007)

Kola said:


> Looking at your list I am not sure how one would define a walled city. I have been to some cities on your list like York, Quebec, Dubrovnik, etc. and to a number of others. Now I wonder: would cities like Regensburg, Germany; Avignon, France; Krakow, Poland; Kyiv and Kamianez Podolski in Ukraine qualify ? or for that matter the remains of ancient Greek colonies in the Crimea ?, OK, why not Kremlin in Moscow ? Or how about the Great Wall of China ? Its not exactly a city as such but certainly an outstanding example of ancient fortifications. Don't forget about several medieval Japanese cities with very well preserved fortifications ! The list could go on and on if you include other countries in Asia that boast whatever remains of their ancient fortresses. Before adding new names IMO what we really need is some agreed definition of what qualifies and what not.
> 
> Kola



The Kremlin is a fortress, not the entire city.  If one were to count fortresses, Prague Castle would be in a similar situation.  I enjoyed visiting both.

Very little of the walls of Kiev remain, so I did not include it on my list, although the remains of the one surviving gate in the old walls is worth seeing.  The same is true of Krakow, thanks to the Austrians who ran the place in 1866 and demolished most of the medieval walls of the major cities of their empire in the succeeding years after they proved to be of no military value in the Austro-Prussian War of that year.  The Austrians knocked down most of the walls of Krakow, Lviv, Vienna, Prague, and Budapest.  I probably should have included Budapest through, because much of the walls of the Buda section of the city, now known as castle hill, are still intact inspite of what the Austrians did to the more extensive walls of the Pest section on the other side of the river.  Small sections of wall survive in Lviv, Krakow and Prague but they are totally gone in Vienna.

I did forget Lucca and San Marino, Italy and Rothenburg on the Tauber, which I have also visited.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 1, 2007)

LisaH said:


> Haven't been to any of the cities mentioned above, but I just got back from Vienna, Austria and I believe my guide told me that part of the old town was walled at some point and some walls still remains...



The Ring in Vienna, now a continuing series of broad boulevards around the old city, is where the old medieval walls of Vienna were once located.


----------



## Carolinian (Dec 1, 2007)

Kola said:


> As a traveller I would be interested in discounted fares on WallAir, WallCruise, and a WallCarRental. When are these services coming ?
> 
> Kola



If you were on this side of the pond, you could try EasyJet, EasyCruise, and EasyCar, which discount their services far more than I suspect Walmart would.


----------



## bigrick (Dec 5, 2007)

My short list so far is:

York, England


But thanks for more ideas in your lists!


----------



## davewasbaloo (Jan 3, 2008)

Interesting Thread.  My list is:

UK:
London
Canterbury
York
Chester
Portsmouth
Southampton
Lincoln
Carlisle
Stirling
Tenby
Port Marion (doesn't really count as it was built in the 20th Century?)

France:
Boulougne
Provins (my favorite)
Calais
Carcassone
Annecy

Germany:
Trier
Wiesbaden

Italy:
Pisa

Spain:
Alacudia, Mallorca

Israel:
Juruselem

Dubai 

China:
Beijing - the Forbidden City

Does the berm at Disneyland count?


----------

